# webcomics that actually end at some point



## Octa (Jan 18, 2011)

I do like me a good webcomic, but at one point I feel it is just plain tedious to have to always wait for an update. Seeing only a couple minutes worth of the story every few weeks can be a pain. Does anybody know of some good webcomics that are in their completion?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 18, 2011)

Mixed Myth is a pretty decent story that completed around 2005.  The artwork starts out pretty low quality and in pencil drawings, but if you keep up with it you'll see a gradual improvement by the end.


----------



## Octa (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks! I'll give it a look. 

and yeah, that seems to be the case with a lot of comics that don't always start out with the highest quality artwork. Though it is interesting to see how the artist develops there style by the end.


----------



## Keosil (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.goodcheese.com/index.php?date=2006-12-12

Good web-comic this is, and as far as I can tell it has ended.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 20, 2011)

Inverloch ended, starts with some nice artwork then goes into pro stages. 
Dreamless is the same artist, different author.


----------



## Octa (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome! The art on both of those looks phenomenal.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 21, 2011)

Concession is almost over (too bad immys tablet broke)
or closet coon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Concession is almost over (too bad immys tablet broke)
> or closet coon.


 
he is looking for a good comic :V
just kidding, i would have recommended that, too X3


----------



## Octa (Jan 23, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> he is looking for a good comic :V
> just kidding, i would have recommended that, too X3


 HAHA, I'm not an enormous fan of concession, but I do appreciate Immy's  work on it.


----------



## Dirac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Inverloch ended, starts with some nice artwork then goes into pro stages.
> Dreamless is the same artist, different author.


 
I saw Inverloch at Borders...which I was really surprised about. Awesome though!


----------



## Carta (Feb 23, 2011)

Mmm, not furry, but long ago I used to read The Last Days of Foxhound, which chronicles, well, the last days of Foxhound, the Special Forces team from Metal Gear Solid (and even manages to fit in the craaaazy shit Kojima came up with, since the comic started before MGS2 came out, and ended right before MGS4 did, so they tried to fit in everything they invented in between). 
There's also Problem Sleuth, the first MSPaint Adventures story that was finished.
Oh, and a personal favorite: Concerned, a HL2 comic about Gordon Frohman, a jolly retard and his adventures through City 17 and beyond. I seriously love this comic.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll second Concerned.  It's amazing.
I'll also recommend 8 Bit Theater and Kid Radd (the url was buggy on me earlier, so hopefully that website is still up).  
The only furry webcomic I've read that finished was Better Days, but I wouldn't recommend that one.


----------



## Corto (Feb 24, 2011)

Shit, how could I forget 8 Bit Theater? I followed that one for years.


----------



## Isen (Feb 24, 2011)

Everyone should read Rice Boy.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

How about Ozy and Millie? It went on for about 10 years or so. It may keep you entertained for a while.


----------



## wheelieotter (Mar 21, 2011)

Digger just ended last Tuesday. 759 pages.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 21, 2011)

The Phoenix Requiem 

Ended on March 17th, 800 pages.


----------

